# '07 Nissan Versa - JVC, Phoenix Gold, Alpine, Eclipse and Kenwood. First install!



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't really know how I ended up with components from 5 different manufacturers  

This is my first installation of car audio and is a very simple installation. Any tips or comments are very welcome!

Parts list:

JVC KD-S100 HU - $109
Phoenix Gold RSD65cs Components - $79
Eclipse 2 Ch 180 Watt Digital Amplifier - $99
Alpine 12" Type R DVC subwoofer - $99
Custom made ported box - $140
Kenwood KAC-8104D 500 Watt Mono Amplifier - $129

Installed HU:










Phoenix Gold RSD65cs components:










I also purchased this speaker adaptor as it is made from hard plastic and will not be prone to water damage unlike ones made from MDF










Drilled a marker hole for the circle saw for the tweeter pods





































On to the components. Here is the stock paper speakers










In you go!


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Crossover goes there










Eclipse EA2000 for the components










Mounted on a carpeted peice of MDF to be installed behind the seat. Distribution block is beside it




















Alpine Type R, bought on sale for $99 (insane deal) during the holidays










Test fit with a custom made ported box, still lots of space for stuff in the trunk. Box is lined with microsuede










Kenwood KAC 8104D installed on more carpeted MDF and mounted beside the Eclipse amp










And finally, the car this was all installed in










Thats it for now, thanks for viewing


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fronts looks good; how do the tweets sound at that angle? Sub and enclosure could use some more integration into the hatch layout.

Overall nice job. Cool car too.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

not sure if you know this but push on one side of the tweet and you can angle it more on axis and level


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Fronts looks good; how do the tweets sound at that angle? Sub and enclosure could use some more integration into the hatch layout.
> 
> Overall nice job. Cool car too.


Thanks. If I ever revamp the layout, i'll hide the sub into the spare tire, inspired by Bing's installs 




sqoverspl said:


> not sure if you know this but push on one side of the tweet and you can angle it more on axis and level


Yes I do. That picture was taken just after I pushed the A pillar back into place


----------



## Shooter (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi, A good start you got yourself there.
I think this is the first Versa I saw on DIYMA.

I drive a Versa too. But we called it Latio here in Singapore.


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

For your first install you did a great job.


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

A few things to add to this install. Car PC is being put into place. Details below:

The Car PC will go in the glove box. The head unit will be moved to the cubby hole above the stock location and the double din opening will be home to a 7" touchscreen.

Computer:

Intel D945GCLF2D Mini ITX Mobo
Kingston ValueRAM PC2-5300 2GB RAM
Seagate Momentus 7200.4 320GB 2.5IN Hard Drive
MINI-BOX M350 MINI-ITX Case & Pico PSU 90W DC-DC Power Supply
Windows 7

Its tiny!









7" Touchscreen:










Front End: Road Runner with eLite skin










Short Video of Road Runner in action

YouTube - Road Runner with eLite skin

Engine Management/OBD tool:

OBDLink Multiprotocol OBD-II by ScanTool










Dashcommand running skin ala GTR










GPS Receiver:

G.Mouse Mini USB SiRF Star-III 20-Channel GPS Receiver for PC and Laptops










GPS Software:

iGuidance v2009 Laptop, UMPC/Car PC Edition


























Reverse Camera


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mockup










Mounting solution for the deck









Better view









Result









Quick shot of the doubledin VGA screen in action. Resolution set to 800x600









more pics to come soon


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet! Is that OBD device for making performance adjustments or for viewing engine performance?


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

looks good

that box looks kinda small though


----------



## Shooter (Dec 27, 2006)

Sweet. Can't wait to see the completed work.
Thump Up.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

Great Work!! Looks clean!!

Thinking of getting a versa myself


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Sweet! Is that OBD device for making performance adjustments or for viewing engine performance?


I haven't looked into using it to make adjustments but I know it can be used to check and clear engine codes. 

The reverse camera comes with slanted rings so you can flush mount the camera at an angle. Pretty smart


----------



## Shooter (Dec 27, 2006)

Any update yet? Quite excited to see the completed install.


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

A little bit of an update.

I got Dash Command in and went for a test drive. Some of the values were not being reported from the car's ECU to my computer. I'm researching ways to either get it to work, or replace the digital gauge with something else that will report values to me. Video of it in action is below.

YouTube - Versa Dash Command

Also, the doubledin screen wasn't exactly doubledin  I had to do some cutting but I really did not want to modify the dash because it would not look as clean as if I were to keep the dash untouched. I'm not happy about the cuts either so I can either sand it down and paint over, or wrap it in 3M carbon fiber vinyl. I think i'll go with the latter option










Also, Camera in, Just needs to be wired now. The screen has a auto rear view switching line. It will be connected to the reverse lights. Once the lights come on (meaning i'll be in reverse gear), the line sense the signal and switch to the 2nd input, which will be the reverse camera


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Screen in and fitted.


















































Next step is to finish drilling the hole behind the rear license plate for the reverse camera. I'm drilling into the rebar...treading on nervous waters


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dash wrapped in 3M CF vinyl










Carputer guts










Mounted in glovebox










More updates to come


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

its comming out great. did you ever tune the car with the bonjovi whatever you call it acoustics>? i installed the same stereo in my sisters xterra. the virtual subwoofer feature makes a noticeable difference


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

NICE WORK, how do u like the versa???


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

ellocojorge said:


> its comming out great. did you ever tune the car with the bonjovi whatever you call it acoustics>? i installed the same stereo in my sisters xterra. the virtual subwoofer feature makes a noticeable difference


Yes, I downloaded and installed VAR SUB 02. With aftermarket speakers and a subwoofer, it is the profile I use. Sounds good, $109 at Crutchfield with all the wiring i'll need for it was a great deal. The MSRP of this HU is overpriced tho.

The Versa is a nice car, biggest and most HP in it's class.


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

M350 case



















Mounted upside down in glovebox










Reverse Camera in










View of the picture above from the screen










Carputer install complete, unit mounted upside down in the glovebox




























Carputer is running RR with Elite skin, Dash command with GTR Gauges and iGuidance for GPS. M3 PSU is working great so far. Boots up with switched power is ON, shuts down when switched power is OFF (after 5 seconds)

One last thing to do, the OBDLink needs to be sent back as this model uses power from the OBD connector. This will be a problem as it will be plugged in all the time. I will receive the newer model in return. The new model takes power from the USB port, which is fine as it will not be powered when the carputer is off.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

the dash came together nicely, but that reverse camera is huge though


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I like the gauges, that looks great. Do you just have a USB plug to load the PC? I'm going that way in the next car which should not be that far away, going to have to keep an eye on dash room.


----------



## rhystard (Apr 15, 2010)

nice looking setup. good to see another BC'er here


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

love the OBD software and the screen


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I really wish my cars dash was set up right to install a pc like that. boo for boring cavalier dashes


----------



## davidmelnikov (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice carputer setup, loved the dash CF work as well. 

Does the OBD allows you to remap any of the engine attributes or it just a reader?


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

How much is OS loading time?


----------



## will_6o4 (Dec 29, 2009)

> I like the gauges, that looks great. Do you just have a USB plug to load the PC? I'm going that way in the next car which should not be that far away, going to have to keep an eye on dash room.


The OBD interface plugs into the OBD port underneath the dash in my car. It also plugs via USB into my computer to give me readings from the car's computer. Dash Command is the software that displays that information in the digital gauges you see.



> Does the OBD allows you to remap any of the engine attributes or it just a reader?


Just a reader as far as I know. Some engine management would be nice for sure.



> How much is OS loading time?


I am running Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. Loading time is about 30 seconds. By the time I leave my parking garage, it is loaded with my front end running. It really is a bare bone setup with nothing running that isn't needed, especially during startup. If I upgrade to an SSD, boot times would be even faster.










Edit: Added a Bluetooth dongle for calls to my Blackberry Bold. Also, I can teather via BT and get on the internet with my Car PC with my Bold's data plan


----------

